# HMRC Spain individual form



## Confuseddotcom (Feb 11, 2015)

We need to complete HMRC spain individual form and it asks for a certificate "Residencia Fiscal en Espana Convenio" from the spanish tax authorities. I will be tax resident now in 2015 and not complete my first tax return until 2016. Will I be able to obtain this form before I do my 2016 tax return? If so can I just ask for it. Has anyone filled this form in recently. Thank you for any advice in informing all the right authorities


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

Confuseddotcom said:


> We need to complete HMRC spain individual form and it asks for a certificate "Residencia Fiscal en Espana Convenio" from the spanish tax authorities. I will be tax resident now in 2015 and not complete my first tax return until 2016. Will I be able to obtain this form before I do my 2016 tax return? If so can I just ask for it. Has anyone filled this form in recently. Thank you for any advice in informing all the right authorities


Hacienda won't issue you with a Certificate of Fiscal Residence until you have submitted a return, so about August 2016. There will be no problem getting a refund of tax from HMRC, but you effectively have to pay Hacienda before you get your refund.


----------



## larryzx (Jul 2, 2014)

Confuseddotcom;6514537[/QUOTE said:


> The info here may help you
> 
> QUOTE: https://www.gov.uk/tax-right-retire-abroad-return-to-uk


----------



## Confuseddotcom (Feb 11, 2015)

Ok, So I complete the moving abroad form so that HMRC are aware of that and our new address and then the spanish individual and certificate of fiscal residence form in 2016. Many thanks


----------

